# How on Earth do I get service in the UK for my Vario?



## leonroy (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought a Vario grinder when it first came out in the UK. It recently stopped working and trying to contact Mahlkonig in the UK is like pulling teeth!

There seems to be no distributorship or repair presence, and the only contact I found was some guy who's phone goes straight to voicemail. I've left a message with him and emailed Mahlkonig and received no response.

Does anyone know how to repair the grinder or who to contact in the UK?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Leonroy,

Who did you purchase the Vario from? (Is it still under warranty etc..)

I believe La Spaziale still do the servicing here in the UK - Glenn might know for sure

La Spaziale UK

Unit 54

Station Lane inds Est

Station Lane

Old Whittington

Chesterfield

S42 5QT


----------



## leonroy (Sep 20, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Who did you purchase the Vario from? (Is it still under warranty etc..)


Out of warranty unfortunately. Purchased it from The Coffee Machine on King's Road. They seem to be out of business (though their site is up) - no contact number and no response to my email to them.

I'll try La Spaziale though, many thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have sent a message to my Mahlkonig UK contact to check


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

leonroy said:


> I bought a Vario grinder when it first came out in the UK. It recently stopped working and trying to contact Mahlkonig in the UK is like pulling teeth!
> 
> There seems to be no distributorship or repair presence, and the only contact I found was some guy who's phone goes straight to voicemail. I've left a message with him and emailed Mahlkonig and received no response.
> 
> Does anyone know how to repair the grinder or who to contact in the UK?


What's wrong with the Vario? If you know what part needs replacing, you could order from Baratza USA - they are really helpful. My Vario recently blew its power board. Pierce at Baratza sent me a PDF detailing how to do the repair which effectively meant stripping it right down - wasn't difficult. If you don't fancy doing it yourself, I'm sure someone on the forum with experience could help.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Bella Barista sell them at the moment. Why not send them an email asking if they know anyone in the UK. Surely they must have had problems before.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I had mine serviced when I had one. It is indeed La Spaziale per above. Chap at the time was Ed Gooding, can't remember email but was on the MahlKoenig site. Never spoke on the phone but he responded to email just fine. Service overall was good. If you can't find the email on the site let me know and I'll try and search back for it.

I had to pay postage there and it was relatively pricey but then I had a cog and belt assembly replaced. They packed very well and did a good job

Edit: [email protected]


----------

